# New Seagate HD's won't mount



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Mac Pro, 10.5.8, FirmTek eSATA card, two external StarTech eSATA 2 bay cases and a Vantec NexStar eSATA/USB toaster style dock.

Have a number of Seagate Barracuda drives, 500GB & 1TB (.10 & .11 generation), that work just fine in the StarTech externals.

Recently purchased two new 1TB & one 500GB Seagate Barracuda's, 12th generation. As always, mounted the new drives on the sleds, tucked them into the cases, powered them up & waited for the unformatted drives to show on the desktop. No go. Not visible in Disk Utility, either. None of the three.

OK, remove the sleds, try each in turn in the toaster dock via the eSATA connection. Nope. Try the USB connection. Nuttin'. Drives are spinning up, you can hear them & feel the vibration, just not showing up anywhere.

Have support requests in to StarTech & Seagate but I figgered I'd tap into all the knowledge right here.

While I suppose all three drives could be toast, I think that would be mighty coincidental.

Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's entirely possible that all three drives are toast. Are they the 1TBs same batch/sequential serial numbers (I forget if Seagate does this or not)?

Do they show up in System Profiler as devices at all? Have you tried a known-good drive after all 3 didn't work?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did you restart the Mac?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Finally getting back to this issue.

Yes, Mac was restarted with the drives in the cases, both with the case power switch off for restart & on after desktop booted, then with power switch on before reboot. Actually saw one drive on the desktop (I believe it was the 500GB), it was in the toaster drive & turned on before reboot. Tried to erase the drive in Disk Utility, DU ended up freezing. After I force quit DU & restarted DU, it didn't see the drive.

This morning I installed the 500GB directly into the desktop & DU saw it, erased it & it's now getting data written to it. Don't know if it will work in the externals, will try once the data is on.

PITA...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Update: HD has been moved to the external case w/ the eSATA connections, works fine. 

So, looks like I'll have to initialize the drives in the desktop before moving to the externals.

A minor headache, but a headache, nonetheless.


----------

